# window lock stopped working



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

the rear window lock did work but today i noticed that the rear windows go down even with the lock light on. i hear the clunking type noise it makes when hitting the switch but windows still go down. 2,500 miles and my 6th trip to the dealer. maybe ill just wait till something else breaks and get a 2-4-1.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> the rear window lock did work but today i noticed that the rear windows go down even with the lock light on. i hear the clunking type noise it makes when hitting the switch but windows still go down. 2,500 miles and my 6th trip to the dealer. maybe ill just wait till something else breaks and get a 2-4-1.


Not a problem i have heard of until now. Does the child lock part still work ir has it become faulty as well? If both have stopped you may just have a defective switch.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

silverls said:


> Not a problem i have heard of until now. Does the child lock part still work ir has it become faulty as well? If both have stopped you may just have a defective switch.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


brain fart. the back windows are locked when using the back door switches. they need to make the windows dog proof though lol. i had the windows locked but my 12pound yorkie was still rolling all the windows up and down while having her paws on the switches while her head was out the window. :banghead:


----------

